# Invite People!



## TxBrew (Oct 28, 2006)

The only way a new forum like this can grow, as it won't be listed in search engines for several weeks, is to invite people.

So please help out and invite your fellow wine making friends or let your group know about the community.

I appreciate it!


----------

